# Porsche Seats in a TT?



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone put Porsche Power seats in a TT?

Looking and alternative to my current interior.

If you can post some pic of what you have done... Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 has them in his TT...... pm him!:beer:ic:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> TTC2k5 has them in his TT...... pm him!:beer:ic:


LOL, PM received and replied to.

cheers.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Good info bro... Is there a way I wonder to power the heated elements and have them work from the dash controls...

What did you do about the airbags?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

"Simpsons did it"


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

elgringogillao said:


> Good info bro... Is there a way I wonder to power the heated elements and have them work from the dash controls...
> 
> What did you do about the airbags?


edit: i've never had to deal with the seat-heat issue as neither of the porsche seats that I installed had heat. it may be difficult, but certainly not impossible. the key difference between the porsche heat and the TT heat is that the porsche only has on-hi-lo-off where as the TT has multiple levels. I don't think it would be as easy as plug n play.

For the airbag issue, you need a 4.7ohm resistor on the airbag connector as shown (to the white and blue wires) to prevent the airbag light from illuminating and throwing codes. Like here:










The write up and more pics are in my gt3 install fotki...my first porsche seat install.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/porsche-gt3-seat-in/


cheers


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> "Simpsons did it"


Hi,

Do you mean he got the heat elements to work? Do you know what it tag is? I'd like to contact him for help.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

elgringogillao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean he got the heat elements to work? Do you know what it tag is? I'd like to contact him for help.


No, sorry man. I was quoting a line from South Park. I vaguely remember that post (a few :beer::beer: possibly). I am of no help with this.., but for the sake of info,

"the Simpsons did it"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDuMp2kDxos&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

So I wound up scoring these babies...









I was hoping to create a harness and leave the ones on the seats in tact. Here's a pic:









Anyone know what the four posts are on the left? I figure it's for the lumbar adjustments. Up/down in/out. The plug on the left has to be the heat element right?

My plan is to create harnesses that connect to those posts. Not sure about the heat yet.

Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i want all the seats in that background pic


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

elgringogillao said:


> So I wound up scoring these babies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should post these questions in a Porsche forum


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> i want all the seats in that background pic


x2 

would not have chosen the seat OP did out of that selection

but i agree with warranty on trying a porsche forum


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

I have a set coming out of my 911 in a month if anybody wants a pair. 
Black leather but need retrimming.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

ian c - U.K. said:


> I have a set coming out of my 911 in a month if anybody wants a pair.
> Black leather but need retrimming.


 for free? sure I'll take em'


----------

